# Top 5



## ckcrown84 (Feb 24, 2012)

Alright everyone. I feel like it is always a good idea to list your favorite Supplements, and explain why they are your favorite. 
Always nice to see what others are taking, get some constructive criticism, and well some new ideas!

For me:
ON Whey Protein

ON Nitro Core 24 (blended protein, slow and fast digesting)

ON BCAA and Amino Acids (these are a new addition to me, not sure if they are worth it. They are cheap and handy to pop throughout the day and night when I get up to piss. Makes me feel like my muscles aren't starving which makes me happy haha)

Universal Storm and Shock Therapy. These are great (well to me at least) Creatine and Pre-workout Supplements. Why are they great? Well 1) they take like ass, so you tend not to take any more of it then needed and 2) there are lots of servings 

Raw Eggs. Cuz I like to be like Rocky bitch! Haha, naw seriously they are cheap as hell, and very digestible. I haven't gotten sick yet!

That is my supplement regime. Only thing I am unsure about is the BCAA and Amino Acid pills, cut em or replace em with something else. I haven't decided


----------



## so1970 (Feb 24, 2012)

i usually boil my eggs and pitch the yolks about a dozen a day, is there a benefit you think taking them raw is doing for you?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

so1970 said:


> i usually boil my eggs and pitch the yolks about a dozen a day, is there a benefit you think taking them raw is doing for you?



No benefit (that I am aware of). I just like the convenience.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

1) Dymatize Whey protein
2) Gaspari Myofusion Whey/Casein blend
3) Jack3d preworkout (nice for days when i need an extra push like legs/back, plus i got it for 37 cents)
4) Micronized Creatine
5) Glutamine (not sure of the actual benefits, but would rather be safe than sorry)

Would love to start taking BCAA's but can't seem to find any that are very price effective.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 25, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> No benefit (that I am aware of). I just like the convenience.


 
Im with you on the raw egg thing. Been doing it every morning for as long as i can rememeber. Just waiting for that case of salmonella to show up one day haha. scary thought


----------



## banker23 (Feb 25, 2012)

top 5 supplements:

1. whey protein 5 lb bag at sam's club (4-5 servings a day 2 for breakfast and 2 post workout)

2. musclepharm assault PWO (contains con-cret, NO booster, BCAA, so three for the price of one there) -for PCT and off cycle only

3. fish oil from sam's club (about 2.7 g of omega 3's a day)

4-5 (actually 4-7) TRS from primordial performance (actually 4 products in there, DAA, trans-reveratrol, endo amp and tocotrienol) the daa and resveratrol (TCF-1 and Sustain alpha respectively) are good for PCT while the toco-8 and endo amp are good all the time for general health.

I don't use any other vitamin supplements or joint care supplements right now.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

banker -- I probably should start taking some joint support haha. I also take Fish oil, not sure why i didn't add it in my supplement regime. I guess I just didn't think about it.

Muscle Pharm sounds pretty legit. Looked it up on bodybuilding.com -- might have to give this a shot sometime.

I really like Storm though- 28 dollars and 80 servings  4 forms of creatine (for whatever that is worth--i have no clue)
Shock therapy = 50 servings


Juice--
30 cents...I hate you. I did that pennysupps thing and just got dicked outa 12 bucks haha. Never again!!!!!
Jack3d isn't bad a bit expensive for me because I guess I am a stimulant junky and use way too many scoops throughout the day.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Feb 26, 2012)

so1970 said:


> i usually boil my eggs and pitch the yolks about a dozen a day, is there a benefit you think taking them raw is doing for you?



The yolk is the best part of the egg and your throw it away.  Don't be stupid. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Ditto ^^^^ about the eggs yolks. That's where all the good stuff is. 

Top 5 supplements for me:
1) Whey isolate
2) Vit D
3) Fish oil
4) Glucosamine/chondroitin
5) Magnesium Citrate 

My Pre w/o: a 20oz dark roast coffee with 3 grams gaba.

Simple/cheap/effective & no proprietary blends & everything is from whole foods.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Ditto ^^^^ about the eggs yolks. That's where all the good stuff is.
> 
> Top 5 supplements for me:
> 1) Whey isolate
> ...



Why Vit D and Magnesium Citrate?


----------



## Powermaster (Feb 26, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Why Vit D and Magnesium Citrate?



Vit D because it's winter here and i don't get enough sun for my body to make it on it's own.

Magnesium Citrate because most foods contain very little or none of it. It helps me sleep and has been proven to be vital to many body functions.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

Powermaster said:


> Vit D because it's winter here and i don't get enough sun for my body to make it on it's own.
> 
> Magnesium Citrate because most foods contain very little or none of it. It helps me sleep and has been proven to be vital to many body functions.



That's whats up.
I fake bake so i think I am good on the D


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 26, 2012)

whey iso
creatine 
fish oil
liv 52
vit c
jack3d


----------



## MDR (Feb 26, 2012)

Whey protein
Multi-vitamin
Creatine
That is all


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 26, 2012)

Myofusion Protein, APS Creatine Nitrate, Scivation's Xtend, DP Craze, and BPS Endosurge.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 26, 2012)

Advanced Cycle Support
creatine
glutamine
EAA's
fish oil

Would have added whey as well, but I consider it more of a food then a supplement.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 26, 2012)

NOW Liver Support
Dymatize ISO 100
Omega 3-6-9
Vitamin D-3
BCAA's/Glutamine


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

I should look into more liver support supps


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Feb 26, 2012)

ON WHEY
VPX Synthesize(protein ,creatine, and BCAA'S)
Fish oil(i'm old)
Taurine 
TUDCA (Liver support)
Vitamin c


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

JUSTRIGHT said:


> ON WHEY
> VPX Synthesize(protein ,creatine, and BCAA'S)
> Fish oil(i'm old)
> Taurine
> ...



Nice
I take the fish oil also. Good for you!


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 27, 2012)

whey protein
Multi vitamin
Fish oil
vitamin c
tribulus


----------



## twitch712 (Feb 27, 2012)

1 super dmz 2 superdmz... seriously 1 dymatize elite whey 2 creatine 3 liver support 4 multi vitamin 5 erase


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

^^^ Not bad I liked that Erase. Made my joints hurt tho.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Raw Eggs. Cuz I like to be like Rocky bitch! Haha, naw seriously they are cheap as hell, and very digestible.



Raw eggs are NOT very digestible. They have a lower absorption rate then every other protein source I know of. You absorb more protein per hour from PEAS for heaven's sake. Worse, raw eggs contain ovomucoids, which are a trypsin inhibitor. Trypsin breaks down protein in your intestine so you can absorb it. So not only are raw eggs a terrible protein source, they also inhibit your body from breaking down and absorbing *other* protein you ate along with them!

But don't just take my word for it. Google raw versus cooked egg protein bioavailability. And hit the Wikipedia article for ovomucoids and trypsin inhibitors. Screw eggs, eat chicken.

And my top 5 supps:
Whey
Creatine
BCAAs
Multi vitamin
Fish oil caps 33%/22% EPA / DHA

Currently trying a combo of HMB, Arginine, and DAA. Seems to be helping recovery noticeably, speeding things up from about 4 days to 3.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 27, 2012)

Great info, thank you for the time to explain this.
Unfortanetly I, in all honesty, will not heed your wisdom--I did some googlin and well while I will agree on your overall point I am not sure about the tripsin inhibitor aspect.
What I will agree on: Cooked eggs have higher bio availability than raw eggs.
I ended up perusing this journal: 
Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques

In any case, i have to weigh:
1) Convenience of raw eggs vs cooked eggs.
2) How I get oh so sick of eating scrambled eggs (and I dislike the taste of all other egg forms.
3) Boiled eggs are manageable to me, but I can't eat the yolk when boiled so I lose many proteins and nutrients there.

That being said i can live with ~50% bio availability.



ThreeGigs said:


> Raw eggs are NOT very digestible. They have a lower absorption rate then every other protein source I know of. You absorb more protein per hour from PEAS for heaven's sake. Worse, raw eggs contain ovomucoids, which are a trypsin inhibitor. Trypsin breaks down protein in your intestine so you can absorb it. So not only are raw eggs a terrible protein source, they also inhibit your body from breaking down and absorbing *other* protein you ate along with them!
> 
> But don't just take my word for it. Google raw versus cooked egg protein bioavailability. And hit the Wikipedia article for ovomucoids and trypsin inhibitors. Screw eggs, eat chicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I could never down a raw egg, props to you bud...


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 27, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Great info, thank you for the time to explain this.
> Unfortanetly I, in all honesty, will not heed your wisdom--I did some googlin and well while I will agree on your overall point I am not sure about the tripsin inhibitor aspect.
> What I will agree on: Cooked eggs have higher bio availability than raw eggs.
> I ended up perusing this journal:
> ...



If you dig into the reason why cooked eggs have a higher bioavailability *and* higher absorption rate, you find that it's the trypsin inhibitor's doing.

And here's one of my "bibles" of information about protein digestion and absorption:
http://home.exetel.com.au/surreality/health/A%20Review%20of%20Issues%20of%20Dietary%20Protein%20Intake%20in%20Humans.pdf

That same paper is available elsewhere.

Look at raw egg white protein absorption rate. It's 1.3 or 1.4 grams per hour. A large egg white has about 3.6 grams of protein (on average). So it would take 5 hours to absorb the protein in 2 raw egg whites. 

There are 24 hours in a day. If you ate nothing but raw egg whites, your body would manage to absorb about 32 grams of protein a day, no matter how many you ate. If you ate only cooked egg whites, it would be maybe 75 to 80 grams of protein a day, no matter how many you ate.

Like I said above: Screw the eggs, eat the chicken.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chicken is good stuff.
Thanks for the additional info bro.
Breakfast time for me


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> I could never down a raw egg, props to you bud...



blend them into a protein shake and you can't even taste it, but perhaps they aren't as useful as many think. Read Threegigs post.
I don't know I am going to continue with my eggs. they make me happy inside


----------



## Sabrina21 (Feb 28, 2012)

It helps me sleep and has been proven to be vital to many body functions 		 [FONT=&#23435]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/FONT][FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​ [FONT=&#23435][/FONT]​


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 28, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> blend them into a protein shake and you can't even taste it, but perhaps they aren't as useful as many think. Read Threegigs post.
> I don't know I am going to continue with my eggs. they make me happy inside



what about egg whites international? hxxp://www.eggwhitesint.com/ 

Liquid pasteurized egg whites in a dispenser.  Only way I could do it.


----------



## Imortalee (Feb 28, 2012)

Whey( combat powder/on/myofusion/xf)
Fish oil
Multi (orange triad)
Creatine
Pwo(assault/jack3d/ragnorok)


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> what about egg whites international? hxxp://www.eggwhitesint.com/
> 
> Liquid pasteurized egg whites in a dispenser.  Only way I could do it.



Not bad, I never did the math. How does that compare to just buying eggs.

I don't mind the yolk in my eggs, no cholesterol problems


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

P.S.
Guys that have been participating in this thread. I am sponsoring a contest with GBN. Definitely check it out. Many of you will find it interesting. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...re-com-fake-before-after-picture-contest.html


----------



## ThreeGigs (Feb 28, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> what about egg whites international? hxxp://www.eggwhitesint.com/
> 
> Liquid pasteurized egg whites in a dispenser.  Only way I could do it.



The only problem is...
If there isn't enough heat to solidify the egg white, there might not be enough heat to denature the ovomucoids that are the major problem with raw eggs. They claim 100% bioavailability on that website, too... even though all the studies I've read seem to peg it around 90 to 92%.

And there are other ways to 'pasteurize' eggs than heat. Ultraviolet or Gamma ray exposure, for example, are used on foods that need to be cold-processed.

I eat a couple of eggs a week. But I cook them, and I don't eat them for the whites, but for the yolks. Remember, it's the YOLK that feeds the growing chick in the egg. So it's all a growing boy (chicken) needs.


----------



## FLEX05 (Feb 28, 2012)

ON Whey and Casein
BSN True Mass
ANIMAL Rage ( I tried muscle pharm but that's just too much liquid for me)
Orange Triad Multi-Vitamins


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

FLEX05 said:


> ON Whey and Casein
> BSN True Mass
> ANIMAL Rage ( I tried muscle pharm but that's just too much liquid for me)
> Orange Triad Multi-Vitamins



Rage is good stuff !


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 29, 2012)

1. Whey
2. Multi/fish oil
3. Creatine
4. Non-stim pre (beta-alanine, bcaa's, glutamine)
5. ON cookies and cream casein

Have been taking all these pretty much since I started lifting.

Every once in a while I like to throw in a T-booster,  Isatori iso-test, althetix triple stack, and now just formula-x + erase.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 29, 2012)

Pretty much always have these in stock:

Vitamins/Minerals/Fishoil
Glucosamine/Chondroitin/Msm
Melatonin
Creatine
D-Aspartic Acid


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 29, 2012)

MGN Whey ISO
AMS Body Mortar ~ BCAA (Intra WorkOut)
Home Made Pre WorkOut ~ 40-50mg DMAA, 150mg Caffeine Anhydrous, 3.5g Beta Alanine and 5g Creatine Mono.
Food
Sleep...lol


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 29, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> MGN Whey ISO
> AMS Body Mortar ~ BCAA (Intra WorkOut)
> Home Made Pre WorkOut ~ 40-50mg DMAA, 150mg Caffeine Anhydrous, 3.5g Beta Alanine and 5g Creatine Mono.
> Food
> Sleep...lol



Never used the Intra-workouts. Always just used another dose of pre-workout to keep my energy up. I guess because I operate on a budget!!!

Your homemade PWO sounds pretty sweet, gonna have to check out that DMAA stuff. How cost effective is it? Some preworkouts are fairly price effective and contains a small ton of umm "stuff" of unknown effectiveness lol


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 1, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Never used the Intra-workouts. Always just used another dose of pre-workout to keep my energy up. I guess because I operate on a budget!!!
> 
> Your homemade PWO sounds pretty sweet, gonna have to check out that DMAA stuff. How cost effective is it? Some preworkouts are fairly price effective and contains a small ton of umm "stuff" of unknown effectiveness lol



Pm Sent.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Mar 1, 2012)

1. whey isolate (drink anytime during the day)
2. dark matter (drink after workouts, gives you the energy you lost through carbs and protein plus "muscle building components)
3. casein (before bed, slow released)
4. multi vitamin 1
5. vit b12


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> 1. whey isolate (drink anytime during the day)
> 2. dark matter (drink after workouts, gives you the energy you lost through carbs and protein plus "muscle building components)
> 3. casein (before bed, slow released)
> 4. multi vitamin 1
> 5. vit b12



I hear lots about b12, but never researched it. Hell some inject it!
This is another thing I plan to look into 
How do you like it, obviously quite a bit being that its in your top5


----------



## fit26 (Mar 1, 2012)

1.  Whey Isolate
2.  Dextrose
3.  Hyper shock for preworkout
4.  Creatine 
5.  Not sure what to take.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 1, 2012)

1. Optimum Nutrtition Hydrowhey
2. Dymatize pure creatine monohydrate
3. Muscle Marinade/ no doz caffeine pills
4. Generic fish oil pills
5. Glucosamine/ chondrotin


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> 1. Optimum Nutrtition Hydrowhey
> 2. Dymatize pure creatine monohydrate
> 3. Muscle Marinade/ no doz caffeine pills
> 4. Generic fish oil pills
> 5. Glucosamine/ chondrotin



God I couldn't stomach Hydrowhey flavor. I had the chocolate. Didn't buy a jar, just tried a sample. Any particular reason you choose Hydro over the regular Whey?

Generic fish oil is the way to go! haha, cheap and gets the job done.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 2, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> God I couldn't stomach Hydrowhey flavor. I had the chocolate. Didn't buy a jar, just tried a sample. Any particular reason you choose Hydro over the regular Whey?
> 
> Generic fish oil is the way to go! haha, cheap and gets the job done.



Well I prefer a whey isolate over any blend or concentrate and I found a good deal on amazon for a 3.5 pound tub. That and I really like the taste. I go between that and dymatize isowhey, whichever is cheaper. I prefer an isolate though. I want to try species isolyze but it's EXPENSIVE.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 9, 2012)

Man at the Arnold is rediscovered protein bars 
Thinking about buying a box and when I wake up in middle of the night eat one.


----------

